# Racing rim



## rustyrooster (May 25, 2012)

I converted a Makita Electric to 1/4 pitch, 12 tooth rim sprocket to increase "feet/minute" chain speed.
Apparently these are manufactured for "chainsaw racing".

Who manufactures them? I can't find any listing. Are they made in Europe?
I can find only third party sources.


----------

